# H-as Pharma TD!!! TD!!!  TD!!!!



## argmore (Feb 5, 2018)

As ALWAYS H-as comes through again!  They are hands down the best supplier on EARTH! TOP QUALITY gear and customer service cant be touched!


----------



## TartCherryChill (Feb 5, 2018)

argmore said:


> As ALWAYS H-as comes through again!  They are hands down the best supplier on EARTH! TOP QUALITY gear and customer service cant be touched!



How many times have you used them and what have you used? Is their anavar and primo legit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docholiday08 (Feb 5, 2018)

^^That was my question as well!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Feb 7, 2018)

Bro.. order a menu.. check out the line up and prices.. 

Then order away.. These guys have been sponsors here for a while now and a bunch of members continue to come back and order more and more and more ....etc etc.. to the point these guys chopped prices in half recently. I see you trolling every post about H-AS is seems .. being very critical. 

Time to jump in the water and see for yourself if you're really so curious... otherwise your just out to make waves... and no one will take you serious 



TartCherryChill said:


> How many times have you used them and what have you used? Is their anavar and primo legit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argmore (Feb 10, 2018)

TartCherryChill said:


> How many times have you used them and what have you used? Is their anavar and primo legit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've ordered at least 7 times from H-as. THey are the best!You will not regret trying them and if you spend $100 you get $100 free as a VIP


----------



## argmore (Feb 10, 2018)

request a price list from them. they cant be beat even without the vip buy $100 get $100 free


----------



## BadGas (Feb 11, 2018)

ACtually bro.. no more spend $100 get $100 free.. 
New prices came out and new promo for VIP which is additional 10% off your order.. but the new prices are almost 2/3 cheaper than the old Price list.. it's definitely a better deal than we use to get if you do the math.



argmore said:


> I've ordered at least 7 times from H-as. THey are the best!You will not regret trying them and if you spend $100 you get $100 free as a VIP


----------



## docholiday08 (Feb 18, 2018)

Go to anasci to see what the lab tests say about this "awesome" sponsor 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Feb 18, 2018)

They don't have shite to say about this sponsor.. because this UGL does not "sponsor" on that forum. 

But I'm sure you know that already.. 

I still stand by my statements regarding this sponsor .. I don't give a shit where you from.. 




docholiday08 said:


> Go to anasci to see what the lab tests say about this "awesome" sponsor
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## docholiday08 (Feb 18, 2018)

Just trying to save people the hassle of being screwed over. Take it or leave it, up to you all. I can't force anyone to not buy, but I want people to know there are tests out there since I've searched this site and found nothing as far as actual lab tests go. So I went and found them and the results were shocking. So please keep juicing on that shit Bad Gas, you won't hurt my feelings. I came to this forum 'first' in hopes to find a sponsor that wouldn't give me another abcess. I still love this site but I am letting people know that they can and should go look at the lab tests that came back a few days ago. 5 different vials all pre H-AS sale. So if this post gets me banned then I know that I don't want to be a part of this forum while I'm trying to help people. The only reason I'm targeting H-AS is because of the amount of people jumping on board and just going by "feel" and not actually testing anything. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## docholiday08 (Feb 18, 2018)

BadGas said:


> They don't have shite to say about this sponsor.. because this UGL does not "sponsor" on that forum.
> 
> But I'm sure you know that already..
> 
> I still stand by my statements regarding this sponsor .. I don't give a shit where you from..


Also H-As is a part of the forum on their sister site and you should read the BS he's feeding those who ordered from him over there. So go stick your nose back in his ass and let me try to inform people just as you try to inform them about how "great" he is.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Feb 20, 2018)

You have no horse in this race bro.. So do us all a favor and go back the other site you speak so highly of.. 

If you actually meant to be constructive and objective, that would require you research H-AS (or any sponsor) by running their gear and monitoring your bloodwork.

So come back and talk to us after you done your "research" young lad. 

Honestly, do you really think anyone here gives a fuck what you have to say. Everyone knows exactly what your up to.. on here and ASF



docholiday08 said:


> Also H-As is a part of the forum on their sister site and you should read the BS he's feeding those who ordered from him over there. So go stick your nose back in his ass and let me try to inform people just as you try to inform them about how "great" he is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## docholiday08 (Feb 20, 2018)

BadGas said:


> You have no horse in this race bro.. So do us all a favor and go back the other site you speak so highly of..
> 
> If you actually meant to be constructive and objective, that would require you research H-AS (or any sponsor) by running their gear and monitoring your bloodwork.
> 
> ...


Lol and here he goes again saying don't research a product but instead just buy from some random with no blood test or lab tests to prove it's worth. Why do you think there is a source discussion sub forum? So that I can say things like this. You're making yourself look stupid by yelling at me for telling people to go look at lab tets!!!!!! I didn't say don't buy did I? Noooo I said go look at the tests since there are none here. So quit being butt hurt dude.  You're making yourself look like you're getting paid to defend your bf.

P.S. ASF is not even the site I said yo go look at.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Feb 20, 2018)

You just can't come over here, or go to any new forum really, and think you're gonna walk in on day 1, and trash sponsors who have been here for years building their reputation.. Bro.. you just can't do that .. unless you have concrete evidence.. understand??

To your defense.. someone I trust explicitly, use to be a member here, and is on the same forum you previously mentioned.. and he told me about the results you speak of.. With that said.. I still will not be rushing to any conclusions because its not fair to a sponsor that's been here and in good standing here since day 1.



docholiday08 said:


> Lol and here he goes again saying don't research a product but instead just buy from some random with no blood test or lab tests to prove it's worth. Why do you think there is a source discussion sub forum? So that I can say things like this. You're making yourself look stupid by yelling at me for telling people to go look at lab tets!!!!!! I didn't say don't buy did I? Noooo I said go look at the tests since there are none here. So quit being butt hurt dude.  You're making yourself look like you're getting paid to defend your bf.
> 
> P.S. ASF is not even the site I said yo go look at.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Feb 20, 2018)

Your my boyfriend.. 
Bend over bitch.. 



docholiday08 said:


> like you're getting paid to defend your bf.
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 21, 2018)

BadGas said:


> Your my boyfriend..
> Bend over bitch..



i can be your girlfriend if you buy me stuff


----------



## BadGas (Feb 21, 2018)

LMAO.. Well .. now everyone knows who the 2 most fucked up members are.. 

Guilty



bomb_r2 said:


> i can be your girlfriend if you buy me stuff


----------



## h-as.pharma (Feb 22, 2018)

Already pmed Prince, docholiday08 is the account from someone who try to slander us as on other forums. Benefit conflict!!!!


docholiday08, you can shut up from now on. You made yourself like a clown here.


----------



## docholiday08 (Feb 22, 2018)

Lol you guys just aren't getting it.... I'm telling people there are lab tests, I'm not promoting anyone or anything. Lab tests!!!! I asked last week for tests before i ordered and not even you H-AS could produce a lab test for me, and up until now have stayed quiet. So I have done nothing wrong and have done no slandering....now if you want the definition I can explain it to you but hopefully you're smart enough. I'm in a sponsor discussion forum looking for tests for your product which there aren't any. So what do I do...go find them and now I can help other people locate them. So again I have done nothing wrong, it is you guys making yourself look bad by trying to keep me from leading people to your lab. NOW if your tests were good you be happy to send people to look but instead are trying anything you can to sweep things under a rug. So instead of slander I think you should be using the word inform.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Feb 22, 2018)

Well .. the lab test were done by members of another forum.. not here. So can you understand why most of us are very skeptical of a person who signs up to be a member, just to deliver this information. You owe no one here anything.. so it's not like you're being loyal.. at least to anyone here. It seems your loyalty lies somewhere else. 

And I'm sorry .. but are you saying that you're not promoting Anasci Forum??? Cuz .. why name drop if that's the case.. OH.. wait. I have to go there and sign up for membership if I want to see these results.. Right?? 

Anyways man.. you and you're story are a dead horse. I been here long enough.. to see this happen time and time again. You're not the first clown at this rodeo. 

And I'm not a rep.. and I do receive any comp for the sponsors that I promote. I've been here long enough that everyone knows I'm independent and choose to only promote products I use. 

Again.. someone I trust a hell of lot more than you .. has passed along the same information to me, that you convey. They use to be member here.. but now call Anasci home. 

Do you see him here launching a smear campaign.. I think not. You should follow in his lead... go home little doggie.



docholiday08 said:


> I'm telling people there are lab tests, I'm not promoting anyone or anything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TartCherryChill (Feb 23, 2018)

Let?s stop blowing up
This source. Go to meso and talk! Hush.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtwannagrow (Feb 26, 2018)

I do blood work every time and after multiple runs nothin but bad ass blood work for me .my test levels around a low ass 600. H-as has me sitting at 1400 I?ll find results and post


----------



## coolazice (Mar 1, 2018)

T/A is great... prices are great... communication is pretty good... but those test results are hard to ignore.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TartCherryChill (Mar 2, 2018)

jtwannagrow said:


> I do blood work every time and after multiple runs nothin but bad ass blood work for me .my test levels around a low ass 600. H-as has me sitting at 1400 I?ll find results and post



You got low results?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 2, 2018)

BadGas said:


> LMAO.. Well .. now everyone knows who the 2 most fucked up members are..
> 
> Guilty



Pretty sure I am more fucked up,than you think


----------



## docholiday08 (Mar 2, 2018)

BadGas said:


> Well .. the lab test were done by members of another forum.. not here. So can you understand why most of us are very skeptical of a person who signs up to be a member, just to deliver this information. You owe no one here anything.. so it's not like you're being loyal.. at least to anyone here. It seems your loyalty lies somewhere else.
> 
> And I'm sorry .. but are you saying that you're not promoting Anasci Forum??? Cuz .. why name drop if that's the case.. OH.. wait. I have to go there and sign up for membership if I want to see these results.. Right??
> 
> ...


How about you re read my last post "little doggie". I'm not going anywhere, I started here and I'm staying here, and will keep passing vital health and safety information if I so please. So how about you run along because you're still looking like a clown.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Mar 3, 2018)

We all know these guys are good to go.. 



jtwannagrow said:


> I do blood work every time and after multiple runs nothin but bad ass blood work for me .my test levels around a low ass 600. H-as has me sitting at 1400 I?ll find results and post


----------



## BadGas (Mar 3, 2018)

docholiday08 said:


> How about you re read my last post "little doggie". I'm not going anywhere, I started here and I'm staying here, and will keep passing vital health and safety information if I so please. So how about you run along because you're still looking like a clown.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## docholiday08 (Mar 3, 2018)

BadGas said:


>


Either you're saying your friend at anasci is dumb for giving you this info or you're dumb for not listening. So which is it?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## coolazice (Mar 3, 2018)

BadGas said:


> We all know these guys are good to go..


I don't anymore. I wish I did, but I don't. 0/4 on tests and you don't question that even a little?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## h-as.pharma (Mar 3, 2018)

https://thinksteroids.com/community/.../#post-2130730

https://thinksteroids.com/community/.../#post-2102438


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hey h-as that link was bad , it said I do not have permission to view it


----------



## coolazice (Mar 3, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Hey h-as that link was bad , it said I do not have permission to view it


Bad links, bad test results & poor handling of the whole situation... I think it's time for me to start researching for a better supplier.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 4, 2018)

I have never tried , but they have tons of loyal consumers , I just don?t like that there are no labels ??? Are they domestic ??? Maybe I will try there Primo if they have any ... I don?t care about price , just Legit as advertised products


----------



## coolazice (Mar 4, 2018)

Sumner23 said:


> I have never tried , but they have tons of loyal consumers , I just don?t like that there are no labels ??? Are they domestic ??? Maybe I will try there Primo if they have any ... I don?t care about price , just Legit as advertised products


I have used them. Not domestic. And you really should check into the testing results over @Anasci before spending a dime with H-AS... I'd say it would be a good investment to donate into the testing or at the very least find a way to access results before spending money with any of the big sponsors of many of these forums. It was a real eye-opener to say the least.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 4, 2018)

Wow , ok I will check that out !!!!!! I hope it is not gong to be a lot of disappointing results from so called TOP labs


----------



## suraonyx23 (Mar 4, 2018)

Well here?s the bullshit with this Hong Kong phooey lab. The lab results are pretty bad from not even the correct labeled product to way off on dosages from what I?ve gathered. But this Shanghai surprise hasn?t even apologized to his customers potentially injecting something that could have hurt them unknowingly. And throw in the ?ViP? trickery. VIP means special, more clout, different. Not everyone can be a ViP if it?s used the correct way so that?s how
H-asbn Pharma tricks newbies and others into his own scam.


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 4, 2018)

Wow , I just posted in anything goes !!!! Major crack down on getting gear !! I knew it was coming soon ....


----------



## h-as.pharma (Mar 4, 2018)

That test result is different with our checking result, we could not accept the result. 

We will take new tests for our products and post out. Any rumor could stop from now on.


----------



## docholiday08 (Mar 4, 2018)

h-as.pharma said:


> That test result is different with our checking result, we could not accept the result.
> 
> We will take new tests for our products and post out. Any rumor could stop from now on.


You can't test your own products lol you're not getting it.....its anonymous to find products like yours. Of course the product you send in will be on point.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## suraonyx23 (Mar 4, 2018)

h-as.pharma said:


> That test result is different with our checking result, we could not accept the result.
> 
> We will take new tests for our products and post out. Any rumor could stop from now on.



Your test results don?t count! Why is this hard for you to understand? Thankfully nobody got some serious health issues injecting what they thought was one thing but was really something else! You need to accept that your wrong and you need to apologize to your customers! And someone please explain to him that lab owners and what not aren?t supposed to do their own testing!


----------



## coolazice (Mar 4, 2018)

h-as.pharma said:


> That test result is different with our checking result, we could not accept the result.
> 
> We will take new tests for our products and post out. Any rumor could stop from now on.


It's not a rumor! They were random, sealed products that were donated by vetted members of Anasci and PM. Nobody was out to get you or singled you out... Other labs tested very poorly too. You are being addressed in your threads because of the unapologetic and otherwise bullshit way you are handling the situation.


----------



## h-as.pharma (Mar 4, 2018)

PM me if you want to see the links. Apparently reviews in the link already revealed the truth.

My same post on another forum was deleted.



bomb_r2 said:


> Hey h-as that link was bad , it said I do not have permission to view it


----------



## h-as.pharma (Mar 4, 2018)

We will make our announcement soon. You will see!




coolazice said:


> It's not a rumor! They were random, sealed products that were donated by vetted members of Anasci and PM. Nobody was out to get you or singled you out... Other labs tested very poorly too. You are being addressed in your threads because of the unapologetic and otherwise bullshit way you are handling the situation.


----------



## coolazice (Mar 4, 2018)

h-as.pharma said:


> We will make our announcement soon. You will see!


What exactly will I see? 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 4, 2018)

Directed towards H-as
if you want labs I have already ordered the gear , you have my info . Order labs for me pay from your pocket . I can go 3-4 weeks after the package arrives and get blood work. I will post them on your subforum here .
order for a lab near me


----------



## suraonyx23 (Mar 4, 2018)

h-as.pharma said:


> We will make our announcement soon. You will see!



That YOUR clueless when it comes to how things are supposed to be done in regards to testing and how to apologize to your customers for them not knowingly inject the wrong product into their bodies


----------



## docholiday08 (Mar 4, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Directed towards H-as
> if you want labs I have already ordered the gear , you have my info . Order labs for me pay from your pocket . I can go 3-4 weeks after the package arrives and get blood work. I will post them on your subforum here .
> order for a lab near me


When was your gear ordered? What's the batch number? No need to retest if batch already went off.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## docholiday08 (Mar 4, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Directed towards H-as
> if you want labs I have already ordered the gear , you have my info . Order labs for me pay from your pocket . I can go 3-4 weeks after the package arrives and get blood work. I will post them on your subforum here .
> order for a lab near me


What's the batch number? When did you receive order? No need to retest what's been tested if it's same batch.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## coolazice (Mar 4, 2018)

docholiday08 said:


> What's the batch number? When did you receive order? No need to retest what's been tested if it's same batch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


H-AS doesn't ship with batch numbers or labels - just code numbers that identify what a product is "supposed to be".

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melissa888 (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi,  how do we PM someone on this board, you specifically, Doc Holiday?  Thanks.


----------

